# 2nd Flamingo to Islamorada Sandbar PIX!



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

lol.

Badass pics, Jan!!!

Notice how my buddy and I were the only one's without proper rain gear? lol
We must have not got that memo.
It was a blast out there.
A bit treacherous to say the least, but still a blast.
Good to see that the Copperhead can take a POUNDING.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks, post up your shots!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Here are some of my pictures.
































































































































Here it is back at home washed up.

















Once I got to familiar territory in Flamingo, I broke away from the pack.
Hit up the usual spots.
Saw some nice big reds cruising into the wind but was unable to get to them on time before they were behind us into the wind. 
Charles sat down on the deck in front of the casting platform and wanted to get going when I spot a big red laid up.
He stands up to grab his rod, but the red was bothered by the movement and took off.

We run to another spot and coming off plane we spooked some nice slot reds.
We then found a school of these smaller reds.
We caught 10 in a few minutes.
Since I hadn't ever caught a redfish on fly, I grabbed the fly rod despite the 203.354mph winds. 
Quickly got that first red on fly out the way.
We caught two at 18".
Didn't take pics of the little guys because we figured we'd end up catching bigger ones. 
Only got pics of the small guy on fly, because it was my first red on fly.

We ended up getting 10 reds, one trout in the two days.
Charles lost a bone Saturday afternoon, and lost another boatside on Sunday morning. 
Not the greatest fishing, but I guess we did alright with the conditions we had.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Cool trip. I wish I could have made it.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Good stiff guys I'll upload some pictures tonight.. Nice job on the little raties Eric!


----------



## mm9 (Jan 4, 2010)

nice trip fellas. wanted to go but got called in to work.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

D*mn it!! I didn't think I would be able to make it but it turns out I could have...maybe next year


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

>


If you just put a loop on the end of each one of those out and backs so it looked like a mutated clover leaf that screen shot would have looked a lot like Noettica's that day in Tampa bay...



-T


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

looks like fun. sign me up for the next trip!

so outcast, you got your boat huh? ;D


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

> looks like fun.  sign me up for the next trip!
> 
> so outcast, you got your boat huh? ;D


Yep. Got it this past Wednesday night.


----------



## aabess (Nov 22, 2009)

Had a great time, lots of good people. It was definitely worth the trip. I only wish I had my camera out for the start of the run. It looked like the start of the Miami to Bimini offshore powerboat race.  Thanks to Jan for setting this up and to Alonzo for the good rates at La Jolla.

The Slo_Poke made it back in one piece. A great weekend on the water! Can't wait for next year!

Allan


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Allen,

Thanks for coming out. Your Slo_Poke is drop dead gorgeous! Let me know if you want to fish some time!

Cheers


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Had a great time, lots of good people. It was definitely worth the trip. I only wish I had my camera out for the start of the run. It looked like the start of the Miami to Bimini offshore powerboat race.    Thanks to Jan for setting this up and to Alonzo for the good rates at La Jolla.
> 
> The Slo_Poke made it back in one piece. A great weekend on the water! Can't wait for next year!
> 
> Allan


Your skiff looked great.
Cool hanging out for the brief time.


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

> Had a great time, lots of good people. It was definitely worth the trip. I only wish I had my camera out for the start of the run. It looked like the start of the Miami to Bimini offshore powerboat race.    Thanks to Jan for setting this up and to Alonzo for the good rates at La Jolla.
> 
> The Slo_Poke made it back in one piece. A great weekend on the water! Can't wait for next year!
> 
> Allan


Saw your boat in the marina when you came over to say hi. Love the color!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I somehow lost my Garmin screen cover/shield when setting up to leave La Jolla back to Flamingo. 

Lost it on my first trip with it. 
Terrible!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

A cool running shot of Mel and crew on the suv 17


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

copperhead and suv 17


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

chased in by the weather


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

If not for the yammi it would look like a hatsu ad


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Shot from the room


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

Man this looked like a cool event. 

Steve


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

Here are a few photos from the Flamingo to Islamorada run


----------



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

Interesting to note the similarity in the lines of the Native and the Egret.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

seriously looks like fun! please sign me up for the next trip!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Ya'll realize that this is much the same way as the Columbus Day Regatta started out.
Back in the '60's, it was a bunch of sail boaters making a run down Biscayne Bay to Elliot Key for a night.
Of course, back then, it was called Rozelle's Rendevous, named for the guy that organized it.
I wonder how big this could get after a few more years? Gonna need a catchy name, eh?

                                   :-?


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

> >
> 
> 
> If you just put a loop on the end of each one of those out and backs so it looked like a mutated clover leaf that screen shot would have looked a lot like Noettica's that day in Tampa bay...
> ...



Where is that post.. It is a classic one for sure.


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

my damn knee deal screwed up my time off from august till january 1. ill definitely make it next year.


----------



## Monoman (May 31, 2009)

> Interesting to note the similarity in the lines of the Native and the Egret.


Like the same but totally different. 

I would definitely be interested in this trip next time. Who brought the Egret?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > Interesting to note the similarity in the lines of the Native and the Egret.
> 
> 
> Like the same but totally different.
> ...



Jan did.


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Jan is smart. He doesn't buy he borrows. ;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Smart, that's very questionable. Just blessed to have a couple very good friends who allow me the opportunity to use their boats.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

[split] [link=http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1289525119/0#0][splithere][/link][splithere_end]


----------

